# Killed Directing Traffic



## TheTreeSpyder (Nov 17, 2004)

Got a man down, directing traffic.

Drove him up under the tree truck killing him instantly.

No safety colors, 72 yr. old driver.

21 years old.

Lakeland, Fl. 11-16-04


----------



## fattyphatcakes (Nov 18, 2004)

12-16-04


----------



## Stumper (Nov 19, 2004)

Kc, How'd you post & edit before it has happened?


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Nov 19, 2004)

Duhhhhh thanx!


----------

